# AMH tests reliable?



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

I've been considering the egg reserve test for a while and after watching the fertility phone in on This Morning today it's made me think about it again.  I have to be very careful with money as I have just a very small budget to achieve me dream and will be attempting via sperm donor via Cryos.  I have enough for 3 cycles.

I've had all the hormone tests, progesterone, prolactin, testosterone and FSH but my GP did them all at the same time of the month, day 21 of cycle.  My progesterone is 16.9 so not ovulating and prolactin high which is currently being investigated.  She said my FSH was fine (don't know the levels) but I do the urine FSH sticks on day 3 of cycle and they are coming up positive.  Should I worry?

I am thinking of paying for AMH test and an FSH test done private on day 3.  Looking into in for both it will be around £260.  Before I spend that money which to me is a lot, are these tests worth it?    Just looking for some advice on how reliable they are before wasting my money.  Thank you


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Hello  

I'm of the opinion that the more information one has the better. And I think amh tests are reliable, as can be done on any day of  your cycle. 

Best of luck!


----------



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

Thank you Evie for your reply  

So hard to know which tests are best to do and I know on the NHS there are very little compared to private.  I am waiting to be referred to gynae so hopefully will get some answers there too

Thank you again x


----------



## Calluna (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi ALN,

You shouldn't have to pay privately to test FSH - your GP should be willing to test that on day 2-3 of your cycle. If FSH comes back significantly elevated then you will know you likely have reduced egg reserve. 

If you pay for an AMH test and it comes back low, it means your chances for success would be reduced but plenty of women have successful pregnancies with low AMH. If money is tight, you should ask yourself whether you would not bother trying to get pregnant if it comes back low. If you would still try then you might as well save your money. 

We've spoken before about your thyroid results. If you can afford to spend £260, I think it would make more sense to spend it on a consultation with someone like Prof Conway so he could instruct your GP to put you on thyroxine. That would hopefully sort out your raised prolactin and help you to ovulate a viable egg so your planned inseminations would have a chance of being successful. 

x


----------



## KDJay (Sep 21, 2015)

Great advice above, also be aware of what the GP says is normal - both I and my partner had the tests done on the nhs and they just came back an said normal but when I saw the print out I realised from here that our fsh was high and not normal!


----------



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks Calluna for your reply  

I've seen my GP also seen endocrinologist at the hospital a few weeks, senior consultant/head of department and he said my thyroid is fine and won't effect my chances of getting pregnant and he knows many successful pregnancies in people severely hypothyroid?  I even showed him the NICE guidelines I had been recommended to print out.  I'm unsure if that's true or not (pregnancies even if severe hypo) but not many options living up in Blackpool of who else to see. I wouldn't know where to start.  I've asked 3 gps and at endo and all say I am fine.  He thinks my prolactin is stress related and did repeat bloods almost 2 weeks ago and discharged me.  I have an appointment with my gp a week on Friday and hopefully will then get referred to gynae who can hopefully offer more insight into why I am not ovulating despite all my opks indicating I am.    I saw my GP last Friday to ask for my blood results but the consultant hadn't released them for my GP to see so she's going to chase them up and I am booked in next Friday again as she's on holiday this week

I'm trying best to figure out how to spend my money.  My savings are for my sperm so can't dip into that for tests but I have just been given a little money and I can afford the AMH and FSH or the endo but not both.    My GP tested my FSH but she did it with the day 21 tests so said all was normal but that I suppose could have been wrong all ok if day 21?  I know the urine day 3 ones I do myself coming back positive some months but I don't know if that means anything?

So hard to know where to spend my money where I am so limited by funding.  Even if AMH came back as low I would still try everyway possible of getting pregnant as I am only 36 and my only want in life is to have a baby so I'd go any route I had too


----------



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks KDJay.  I have no idea what my FSH levels were just told all normal.  Our surgery won't let us have a print out of test results unless we are a Dr.  Can't just get one from reception


----------



## Calluna (Jun 14, 2012)

No offence to them - they can't help what they were taught - but the GPs and endo you have seen are wrong. If you see an expert in this area they will sort you out. Google Prof Gerard Conway - it would mean travelling to see him but it would be well worth it. If you have a read of the thyroid board on here you will see that lots of women were told there was no problem by their GP and/or an endocrinologist who is not a fertility specialist but once they saw an expert and were put on thyroid treatment they were successful. 

Personally, if my GP wouldn't allow me to have a print off of all my results I would change GP. It's your body and your results! Day 21 is no good for FSH - you will need to get your GP to repeat the test on day 3. 

x


----------



## Lily0750 (Aug 1, 2015)

Hi alittlenervous,

Which clinic/centre quoted you £260? 
It is £195 at Lister http://ivf.org.uk/images/downloads/Lister-Fertility-Clinic-IVF-Price-List-2016.pdf

/links


----------



## KDJay (Sep 21, 2015)

Yes it's your right to have your test results, it is your medical records so just request them or at least ask your GP what your level is - also you can get amh for about £90


----------



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

Calluna said:


> No offence to them - they can't help what they were taught - but the GPs and endo you have seen are wrong. If you see an expert in this area they will sort you out. Google Prof Gerard Conway - it would mean travelling to see him but it would be well worth it. If you have a read of the thyroid board on here you will see that lots of women were told there was no problem by their GP and/or an endocrinologist who is not a fertility specialist but once they saw an expert and were put on thyroid treatment they were successful.
> 
> Personally, if my GP wouldn't allow me to have a print off of all my results I would change GP. It's your body and your results! Day 21 is no good for FSH - you will need to get your GP to repeat the test on day 3.
> 
> x


Thank you Calluna, I completely agree with you. I am worried with a TSH of 5.8 and I think my free t4 is 13.6 there is a risk of me not being able to get pregnant or if I do a miscarriage. I have huge worry over both of those things. I am going to try my GP again I think with the NICE guidelines. I only took the guidelines to endo not my GPs so will give it another go as London is a little to far for me to go unfortunately

I am going to purchase an AMH blood test online I think and an FSH one as seen they do them with Blue Horizon so get those properly checked too


----------



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

Lily it wasn't a clinic it was via looking online and ordering them. I can't afford to go via a clinic as with all the other charges on top I just don't have the funding otherwise I'd be there in a heartbeat.

I am going to purchase this test I think so I can at least check my egg reserve http://bluehorizonmedicals.co.uk/epages/89289b91-b6f9-4318-864a-f492cbae7827.sf/en_GB/?ObjectID=472093

/links


----------



## KDJay (Sep 21, 2015)

I would think you could get an AMH test (not online) even cheaper than that


----------



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

KDJay said:


> I would think you could get an AMH test (not online) even cheaper than that


I thought that but thought if I went via a clinic I'd have to have the first appointment charges etc first? No idea how it all works?

I've ordered the test and it arrived yesterday, I purchased this one for £79 https://www.medichecks.com/find-a-test/test/Anti-Mullerian-Hormone_AMH/ and the FSH and LH for £49 for the 2. Going to do the AMH Monday and send back then the FSH day 3 which should be Wednesday and due on tomorrow.  Going to be a nervous week waiting to hear if I am ok in that area and if I'm not knowing I cannot afford private help so I am crossing everything!

Thank you again for everyones help on here, without you all I wouldn't even know where to turn xx

/links


----------



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

So I posted off my bloods today and should get the results tomorrow or early Wednesday after Dr had a chance to look and comment.

I have no idea what range I am looking at here in the UK to be a good result.  Online it varies a lot!  Has anyone who's had one of these know what I am looking for as a normal or good result please?


----------

